# Business Podcasts



## billhill (12 January 2007)

I have recently discovered the value of podcasts as a way to get an outlook on sharemarkets, currencies and the global economy. I thought it would be a good idea to have a thread where people can share any sites offering good business podcasts. The more sources the merrier IMO.
Here are two i have found.

http://www.bloomberg.com/tvradio/podcast/

http://www.businessweek.com/mediacenter/podcasts/international/international_11_30_06.htm
The second link can also be acessed on itunes music store by searching for business week in podcasts.


----------



## jet328 (12 January 2007)

http://www.brr.com.au

http://www.smh.com.au/business/podcasts/

http://www.skynews.com.au/podcast/

Some are pretty good, others a bit unprofessional

Cheers


----------



## Peakey (6 June 2007)

*** BUMP ***

Just wondering if anyone else has any other sites that produce podcasts of the market???


----------



## Shane Baker (6 June 2007)

This is my favorite

http://www.financialsense.com/

Cheers

Shane


----------



## RamonR (11 October 2009)

Great range of podcasts


http://www.asx.com.au/resources/podcast/2009.htm


----------

